# VOD download



## dlongnecker (Dec 31, 2006)

Just went through the pain of watching a series on Comcast VOD. Darn commercials and no fast forward.

How about an option where I could have TiVo download the show, then I could watch it later......so instead of my live streaming it, TiVo would internally stream it to disk, then I could watch it later.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

LOL, that defeats the whole idea of Comcast making you watch commercials, they won't allow that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Directv's on demand is a download and still enforces fast forward rules on shows like nbc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Directv's on demand is a download and still enforces fast forward rules on shows like nbc.


That's only because they don't have the bandwidth to do real VOD.

Comcast would never allow TiVo to record a VOD stream.


----------

